# Royal's everyday life



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

This is my first journal! So it's going to be about me,my fish,and daily life (mine). Some quick facts about me:
In grade 7
12 on March 23rd 
In choir,glee club,and drama club
Currently own 3 bettas
Romeo is the only one I physically have right now,but my breeding pair will be here next Wednesday. 
I love reading!
Chocolate is my favourite food 

This is getting long,so that's all for now


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello again! Just thought i should post a pic of romeo's tank. Well here it is:





It is a 1.5 gallon tetra tank. It has a heater,filter,cave,plant (which he sleeps in), and is fed hikari betta biogold pellets. He will be upgraded to half of a 10 gallon tank next weekend.very excited!
That's all for now,Molly:-D


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay, wow, I am really bad at updates! The breeding pair did arrive, however the female was dead. The “replacement ” is arriving on Wednesday. 

I know own 7 bettas, and have 6 physically. I'm just about done setting up my 10 gallon sorority. It will have five females, so there will be lots of space. Romeo is now in a 2 gallon bowl. I also have a baby dt in the 1.5 gallon tank now. 
I believe that is enough updates for now.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

We have the shipment ready to go royal. Sending out today and will get your tracking number when I have it for you. 

Any more updates?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes three are! The sorority is awesome! No damage on any of the girls fins,and there have only been a few flare offs and chases!
And not related to bettas, my parents surprised my brother and I by bringing home 2 cats! Their names are : lambert and echo! They are adorable! That's it for now though.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you have the tracking number yet Lg?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Yay! They arrived! Both are alive, just stressed from the trip. Romeo is in his new 2 gallon bowl, and is already building a bubble nest! The sorority is still good too! I believe that either flare or faith is the alpha,but they are twins so I can't tell.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

YaY! Im so happy. Whenever i ship i hold my breath and hope they make it ok. They stressed out as soon as i took them out of the sorority but will get normal soon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Stalking this thread


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Stalk all you want b! 

And lg, they're all better now yay!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay for new fishies!!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Updates!
Well, everyone is doing well, romeo likes the new tank,and is starting a bubble nest! 
The sorority is good, I'm getting ready to add the new girls. 
And oh my gosh I forgot how nice it is to have pets you can cuddle! 
I believe that that's it, good night !


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh school work, so annoying! Especially when I'm working on 3 projects right now.  
On the upside, our school play is in 2 weeks! We are doing Willy Wonka jr. I play the candy man! Sure, I'm only in 3 of 20 something scenes but hey, I have a song where it's mostly just me singing! 

I can't believe that I have 9 bettas to date! Craziness! 

So is anyone reading any good books lately? Right now, I'm reading book 5 of the last dragon chronicles, “fire world” . I really recommend this series!


----------

